# Most expensive/rare/hard-to-keep mantids?



## joossa (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey everyone...

I would like to know which mantids are see below...

-the most expensive to buy

-the most rare to find in captivity and in the wild.

-the most hard to keep in capltivity.

Thanks!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 15, 2006)

My guess is

-the most expensive to buy - _Idolomantis_

-the most rare to find in captivity and in the wild - _Metallyticus_

-the most hard to keep in capltivity - _Toxodera_


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Nov 15, 2006)

Wouldnt the rarest also be the most expensive? Besides, i just got some cheap idolo L5 nymphs, not that expensive anymore!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 15, 2006)

THat's one heck of the deal you have there Sheldon. I am guessing it based on the current available culture. I wouldn't know the price for one Toxodera or Metallyticus but you are right.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, i was very happy with that price! The amusing part is that when i moved down to uni, i told myself, "no new species, just keep to Gongylus and Sybilla", but the deal was just too good!

Pretty little things too...


----------



## Rob Byatt (Nov 15, 2006)

> Wouldnt the rarest also be the most expensive? Besides, i just got some cheap idolo L5 nymphs, not that expensive anymore!


Hey mate. You've let me down with the 'L' thing :wink:

Beautiful mantids aint they ?

I'm with Yen on some of those suggestions.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Nov 15, 2006)

Was on the phone to my girlfriend at the time; easier than typing "5th instar".

And, yes theyre fantastic!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Nov 15, 2006)

Made a mistake, can someone delete this please !?

Cheers !


----------

